# I forgot to post this again this year. Santa is Dead.



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2011)

I saw that Pastor Nathan Eshelman had this pic as his profile pic on Facebook and it reminded me that I forgot to post this again this year. 


PuritanCovenanter said:


> Just for you alls entertainment and encouragement. This is something I usually post around this time of year. Here it is again......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rufus (Dec 25, 2011)

I also never want to tell my kids about Santa Clause, it's just lieing and I don't want to lie to them.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 25, 2011)

When my parents asked me if any of the kids in my church got anything from Santa, I told them that they didn't believe in Santa because he was a cheap replacement of the living and breathing Christ reigning in heaven.

You would've thought I just told them I killed someone based on how they reacted. Unlike the person who wrote the material in the quote above, there was no room for witness. They were so angry and offended at what I said that they would have none of the truths of the living Christ. To them, Christmas can't be without Santa, and to remove Santa (especially from the kids) is to completely ruin the point.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2011)

I was fortunate. My family didn't give me any flack. It has born good fruit also. My kids are young men now. And they trust what their Dad says.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 25, 2011)

that story warms my cold two sizes too small heart.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 26, 2011)

I can remember (when I was very small indeed) knowing that Santa was not responsible for the appearance of the presents on Christmas morning, but believing that in some equally miraculous way, God was. 
I've no idea where I got that from, ..but I've wondered whether it could have come from an early and only partially successful attempt of my parents to separate truth from fable in my infant mind


----------



## Zach (Dec 26, 2011)

I also don't plan on telling my kids about Santa Claus when (Lord willing) I have them. I don't want my kids to ever think that presents and Santa are why we celebrate Christmas. From a young age I hope they realize that Christmas is all about Jesus.


----------

